

How Facebook Became Cash-Flow Positive A Year Ahead Of Schedule - onreact-com
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-facebook-became-cash-flow-positive-a-year-ahead-of-schedule-2009-9

======
onreact-com
I remember a year or two ago everybody in the press complaining how Facebook
had huge numbers of users but no profits. Now the press struggles itself while
Facebook got profitable a year ahead of the plan.

The same thing will happen to Twitter. Today everybody nagging that they don't
earn money, tomorrow there will be shock and awe.

